# oophaga pumilio and D. hydei



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I know melanogaster are the go to fruit flies for these dudes but I was wondering if my rio branco adult pair could take hydei?

Cheers


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would say yes. I feed my thumbs hydei all the time. Are the Rio Branco really small?


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

i would thin meloganaster would be better for them.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

All my pums eat hydei, except Popa and Salt Creek - or rather, I've never tried to feed my Popa and Salt Creek with hydei because they are frogs small in size.


----------



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's reassuring  I'll continue to culture hydei then. It's just because my melanogasters crashed and all i could find locally were hydei and micro crickets. once i finish the micro crickets the hydei should be ready to feed.

Cheers


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My popa are pretty small and they still go after hydei, just not as well as the larger pumilio do. I think you'll be ok for a bit until you can get the melanogaster cultures going again.
Bryan


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Flies coming out of older cultures are often smaller, a small hydei can look not much bigger than a melanogaster. So look at some of your older cultures.


----------

